# Slow summer



## Bootleg (Jul 20, 2010)

Building activity fell off the cliff....

                                              :

                                              :

                                              :

                                              :

                                              :

                                              :

                                              :

                                              V

                                              How is your area?


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2010)

I've gained 25% for the last two months, a little flat this month, but way up from last year so far!


----------



## FredK (Jul 20, 2010)

Other than 20 or so homes under construction dead.  Out at 8 back by 9:30.

Bummer is they are remodeling Taco Bell and I'll miss the salads for a couple of weeks.


----------



## vegas paul (Jul 20, 2010)

We are ahead of last year to date, in both residential and commercial.  Looking forward to a strong finish for the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 20, 2010)

We picked up this year, YTD SFD's are over what we did all of last year. Entry level housing, subsidized by the Fed's stimulus money. Have some good commercial going also, so can't complain.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 20, 2010)

Permit Statistics (Excluding Impact Fees)

Residential - Single Family - New

From 01/01/2010 To 07/20/2010

# Permits Issued  15

Valuation

$2,511,294.14

Fees Collected

$41,403.80

Same Period Previous Year

# Permits Issued  19

Vaulation

$2,983,614.94

Fees Collected

$52,438.89


----------



## jim baird (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubble burst big time here.  Lots and lots of bank owned property, going at low prices too.


----------



## Mule (Jul 20, 2010)

Residential waaaaay down. Only have about 30 residential in some phase. Commercial waaaaay up.

July 2008 - end of June 2009 we had 1327 permits issued with a valuation of around 17 million.

July 2009 - end of June 2010 we had 1298 permits issued with a valuation of around 70.5 million

Like I said...commercial way up!

That is good!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 20, 2010)

This economy still sucks, 401/457 and Roth all took large dumps last quarter.  At this rate, I'll never get to move out west  

Oh, building way down and mostly decks and street improvements around here!


----------



## Alias (Jul 20, 2010)

Until we know whether the county is going to have to file bankrupcty, I don't think I'll have much of anything.

Or they vote for a hospital district so we can get a new seismically safe hospital building.

On the up side, the veterinary hospital has started putting on a large addition. I'm still waiting for the senior housing complex, they say this fall.

Sue, oy vey........:?:


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 20, 2010)

Construction at all three airports continues.  We are wrapping up one runway at my airport but up at Intercontinental they will be starting one.  My next project here will be a renovation of our parking structure.  I also finally got done with the hurricane Ike repairs.  I know this doesn't exactly fit in with the rest of y'all, but just had to throw my two cents in.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 20, 2010)

FMWB - at least they will have nice new accessible curb cuts in Detroit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 20, 2010)

Slightly ahead of last year for SFR. Fire Department got a 1.3 million dollar grant to add a second floor over the existing truck bay(out to bid). Contractor called about continuing a project he started 2 years ago when his AIG funding went south. Have a 24 unit assited living facility ready to go when funding comes thru. Hospital is out with RFQ for a parking garage and helo pad. Most all commercial projects are some form of grant/federal approved monies. On a whole the commercial is doing a lot better than last year. If all the proposed projects start we will finnish in the black at the end of the fiscal year 2011.


----------

